# Canibeat - MY B5's full feature



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

Bangin’ B5: Branden Lugabihl’s B5 Passat



Photography by Ray Leroy / Words by Josh Wilson for Canibeat.com said:


> There are times when you have a car, sell it but no matter what other cars come your way you keep gravitating back to them. Branden Lugabihl started his life in the car world with a B5 Passat and after bouncing around to some other VAG auto’s he just had to come back to a B5. The Passat he ultimately decided on has turned into a car that will definitely grab some eyes where ever it goes.
> 
> 
> Branden doesn’t just tuck his attention grabbing Passat away unless the skies are perfect, you’ll catch this thing out on the streets each and every day. With all this daily-driving, it has left Branden’s B5 with just under 200,000 miles which is proof that this is no garage queen.
> ...


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

damn. you fancy.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

I still love those wheels


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats man! Awesome ride...


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

looks good man... dont see too many b5s that actually look good


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

How many PVW featured cars can claim daily driver status? Double props.


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

congrats.. looks sick :thumbup:


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

UghRice said:


> damn. you fancy.


:laugh: I suppose :beer:



Ben from RI said:


> I still love those wheels


 Thanks man, I love yours, trade? 


07silverbullet said:


> Congrats man! Awesome ride...


 Thank you! :beer::beer:


tonyb2580 said:


> looks good man... dont see too many b5s that actually look good


 Thanks dude! Thats one of many reasons I love b5's :beer:


UghRice said:


> How many PVW featured cars can claim daily driver status? Double props.


 Dont let that sticker fool you.. It really reads "PIECE OF **** - VW" :thumbup: :beer: But I do daily drive this 50-80 miles a day:thumbup:


vDuByu92 said:


> congrats.. looks sick :thumbup:


Thank you :beer: 

Many new things have accorded since the photoshoot :thumbup:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

VW-Pssst said:


> Dont let that sticker fool you.. It really reads "PIECE OF **** - VW" :thumbup: :beer: But I do daily drive this 50-80 miles a day:thumbup:


That is a sticker I must have.


----------



## Naters10 (May 3, 2011)

Gosh I am in love...big inspiration for me! good work man!:thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

UghRice said:


> damn. you fancy.


:laugh:

Love this car. :thumbup:


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

UghRice said:


> That is a sticker I must have.


 hahahaha it gets a lot of lulz :laugh:


Naters10 said:


> Gosh I am in love...big inspiration for me! good work man!:thumbup:


 Thank you :beer::thumbup: Some comments on Canibeat are a real downer to read


reynolds9000 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Love this car. :thumbup:


Many thanks :beer::thumbup: :heart:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

VW-Pssst said:


> Thank you :beer::thumbup: Some comments on Canibeat are a real downer to read


I just read the comments. Same old song and dance. Complaining about how everything is the "same". Some people just don't have the eye or realize the amount of work put into our cars. 

You switched up just about everything on that car and remained OEM+ :thumbup::beer:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

From another passat owner....well done sir. Looks good. Don't sweat the comments...they loco.:laugh:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Wheels - :heart:


----------



## Projektwo.0 (Aug 6, 2004)

Proper man :thumbup:


----------



## QVB20L8V (Apr 13, 2004)

Looks good dude... Only thing I could do without are the stickers on the windshield. I can't for the life of me ever understand why so many in the VW community love the whole sticker bombing their rear windshield, airtanks, etc thing... 
Looks so "kiddy" to me... But hey- to each his own :beer:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:

nice sig lol


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Looked awesome at Dustoff. Big fan.
Congrats on the feature :thumbup:


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

UghRice said:


> I just read the comments. Same old song and dance. Complaining about how everything is the "same". Some people just don't have the eye or realize the amount of work put into our cars.
> 
> You switched up just about everything on that car and remained OEM+ :thumbup::beer:


Thanks dude, yeah I def agree, I have been meaning to de-sticker some of my stickers that are long over due for change though


fasttt600 said:


> From another passat owner....well done sir. Looks good. Don't sweat the comments...they loco.:laugh:


Thank you, I'm just loving the recognition that finally a b5 has been featured! :beer::beer:



xandypx said:


> Wheels - :heart:


 :beer::beer:


Projektwo.0 said:


> Proper man :thumbup:


 Thank you! :beer::thumbup: A lot has changed since this too!


QVB20L8V said:


> Looks good dude... Only thing I could do without are the stickers on the windshield. I can't for the life of me ever understand why so many in the VW community love the whole sticker bombing their rear windshield, airtanks, etc thing...
> Looks so "kiddy" to me... But hey- to each his own :beer:


 Yeah I totally hear that, Plan to remove most of them actually, as they have grown old to me and most the people around :beer::thumbup: Thanks :beer:


eastcoaststeeze said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> nice sig lol


 :laugh: I still laugh everytime I read it. May or may not have used that line jokingly with my female company... Hint.. I have :beer::thumbup:


fbm93 said:


> Looked awesome at Dustoff. Big fan.
> Congrats on the feature :thumbup:


Thank you! Hopefully it'll make it to waterfest with all the big changes :beer::thumbup:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

ballin:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ricanese3 (May 2, 2003)

Branden CONGRATS MAN! Car looks soo dope since last season! You coming out to waterfest? Hopefully the wagon will be ready


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

wagner17 said:


> ballin:thumbup::thumbup:


 Thank you:beer::thumbup:


Ricanese3 said:


> Branden CONGRATS MAN! Car looks soo dope since last season! You coming out to waterfest? Hopefully the wagon will be ready


Thanks Ryan, Yeah man, I'm hoping to get her to WF!!! Just completely redid my whole trunk too so now I'm super stoked to show it. But there are a few things holding me back from bringing it ;( But I will be down there!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Hell yes!


----------

